# Steel wheel/alloy rim tire interchange?



## iscariot (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking at a base altima, so far I am happt but I would really like to get the factory alloy rims. If I get the basic steel wheels and then buy oem 16 inch rims do they interchange without buying new tires?


----------



## rasputinschild (Jan 24, 2009)

You may do better buying takeoffs from somebody in the group, lots of people will discard the OEM's when they upgrade their wheels, I would too if I didnt need the OEM's for snow tires but depending where you are that might work. 

Just a thought.


----------



## iscariot (Jul 24, 2006)

I meant the tires in general. I'd like to use the factory tires since the dealership has said they'll swap the rims for me.


----------

